# German Rouladen



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Mrs. Ranch decided that I was going to make 'German Rouladen' for supper yesterday, so I got 12 of them prepped. Steaks cut to 1/4" thick, slathered with a layer of whole brown mustard, topped with dill pickle slices & thinly sliced onions. Then I rolled them up & tied them with butch's string. I browned them on the gas grill & braised them in the oven for 2 hours. They were served them with mashed potatoes (mixed with homemade sauerkraut), green beans & homemade bread.

Mein Gott are they tasty & we have enough leftovers for tonight!!!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Dam that looks good. Must be lunch time.


----------



## cleyva (Aug 18, 2009)

Looks good sir!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Man that's some fine eating there


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Please post up recipe


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Never had that but YUM! Lookin good


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

I didn't see any homemade bread


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

LOL!!! I make some variation of bread every 2 days...


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

That looks fantastic....


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

SwampRat said:


> That looks fantastic....


Yes it does.

W_R_R you do that in an oven or machine?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

An oven, of course...

Here's a couple of versions of rolled wheat bread:


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I have never ever had mashed potatoes with kraut mixed in but sounds fabuloeso.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Please post up recipe


LMAO, :headknockGuess I need to read your post rather drool all over my desk.
You pretty much have it all there. What is the liquid you braised in beef broth?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Beef broth & about a cup of red wine.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

w_r_ranch said:


> Beef broth & about a cup of red wine.


No wine allowed in my house, but I can use some Natural Light. LOL


----------

